
A guide to university - Gormisdomai
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u_rrVsW7i5QpD58gZSLvHKpSKU7QpHBSKshHIb4kwnA/edit
======
Gormisdomai
I posted this. Found this doc while browsing:
[http://thinkingcomplete.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1](http://thinkingcomplete.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1)

Some of the advice here seems to value just being at university as an
experience in of itself. Other bits are tips on how to optimise for graduating
quickly or learning loads.

I think I personally lean towards the former. I don't see the rush to get out
of uni quickly or learn loads fast - compared to three years as an
undergraduate, life is pretty long (on average) and university seems like a
pretty important part of growing up that's hard to recreate later on in life.

